# EverQuest 2?



## Krystalynn (Oct 19, 2007)

[size=medium]So who here plays EverQuest 2, and what server? I'm looking to start over, unless any of you play on the Oasis server.[/size]


----------



## Janglur (Oct 19, 2007)

Me.  Asavajda on Lucan D'lere.


----------



## Kolvix (Apr 20, 2008)

ratiken everfrost server


----------



## Lenny (Apr 22, 2008)

I played EQ2 from release up until a bit after the opening of Barren Sky.

Skip past the first three pages of bullshit in this thread on the official forums - http://forums.station.sony.com/eq2/posts/list.m?topic_id=413837 - and you'll find mention of a low-level furry guild on Guk and, judging by its roster, a raid-capable one on Unrest.   Also, the still-addicted friend I had check the channel they spoke of said guk.furry had 3-4 people in it during CST prime time.

There are also several active, raiding furry guilds in WoW but their names escape me at the moment.


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 22, 2008)

I might play it just for having sarnaks. 

Also, please refrain from using font colours that make my eyes bleed trying to read them


----------



## Dragoneer (Apr 22, 2008)

I played EverQuest 2 for quite a while. I was on Bristlebane for a bit, but... ended up quitting. :|


----------



## Lain (Apr 26, 2008)

*yes There is a furry Guild channel and community for EQ2*

Greetings <Playername>, GM blah here..... Responding to your
petition ticket about oxoxoxo, im sorry that we have not been
able to reproduce this problem and the dev's have reported it
is working as intended..........

lol

ok that was many many many  years ago on Everquest 1 
when i worked for Verant. Anyways back to topic.



Ive been getting lots of Folks telling me there were posts on Guilds
or channels, i met a  Few of you already thru the Community
serverwide channel i made some time back which is now called
Guk.Furry, one person raises a question to me in game and had said if
it was just for the Local furry population on Guk, my Response is no its
for anyone but its small, Alot of folks are scared to even admit on a
MMO that they are furry in terms of Greifers and Haters alike.

The Disscussion of Furry on the EQ2 forums Which Lenny has relinked
us here ( ty lenny ) Was starting to become Heated as it is a touchy
topic due to bad media out community/lifestyling has gotten, but it
went fine, i have yet to Reply there like i have here, To be honest
just been to busy working lately and folks i play with ( Charmayne whom
is also one of the well known furry artists from the 80's and curr.) has
been kind enough to say something.

I am the founder of the furry guild <Sigh> located on GUK,
Yes as mentioned and be seen its lower level guild as its just recently
started perhaps 3-4 months ago, its Leaders include wll furries from
here but im keeping their names silent for few may wish not to be
bothered about EQ2 out of the Game ( Though to those of ya leaders
that do Say something here )

What the Guild is about which is what im getting asked about recently
is, its made for furries but not exclusivly as there are a few non furs in
it whom are Enthusiasts or dear friends of, While holding a Furry
community Family-like were wishing to become Casual raiding and
perhaps Hardcore for some, But the line must be drawn that Folks
have Real lives and may not be able to play all the time ( myself
including having own a 24hr emergency Refridgeration business) and
may miss a Raid or so, In the end the guilds here for one main purpose
To give the community a place to hang out with link minded Folks
on Everquest2, Your mains may not need to be in it at all and alts
can do as few of us that are very established on GUK have
Chars that may be in High end raiding guilds, my Secondary alt main
is in one while my Favorite main ( 80 Guard ) belongs to Sigh.

Many of you are well established in other servers, ive met folks
from Butcherblock , unrest , Nagafen , and Guk alike, those of us
that were here already came from Toxx before it was merged
with Guk ( Booo! ).

Hop in Guk make a alt and try to find some or if ya wana just yak it
out visit the furry channel at  /Join Guk.Furry

Ive also brought made some other forms of communications for
those Everquest Buffs that like Irc and can be found in 2 places

at Furnet:
irc.furnet.org:6667 channel #Everquest

or on my ircd which runs with Yetipants.org ( dont ask me of the
name i never choose it, it was originally NoodleNinja.org)

irc.yetipants.org:6667 channel #Everquest

it doesnt matter which one you go to as there on each network is
a Chan-linker that will relay Both channels contents in real-time to its
sister channel on the other network.

you can find me usually on in Ninjanoodle/Yetipants or Furnet as Lain
in quite a few channels, Everquest, opencanvas or furaffinity. Send me
a hello, bites but keep the ignorance away ty =P.

P.s: yers pardon me im not the best grammar typer in the world
punct's ect just as bad as, i am from Hawaii after all, Pidgin english
comes pidgin typing.


----------



## Krystalynn (Apr 26, 2008)

This thread is still alive. O.-.o Hi Lain.


----------



## Lain (Apr 26, 2008)

Krystalynn said:


> This thread is still alive. O.-.o Hi Lain.



Yup it still alive, was told by some folks i should reply here and make some things known ^.^


----------



## Evel Kniegro (May 16, 2008)

Sorry for the thread necro, but speaking as the 'still addicted friend' I need to note that while furs do infest Unrest the Unrest guild is not a furry guild.  On the other hand, if there are people yakking in guk.furry, odds are it's people from Unrest.


----------



## virus (May 16, 2008)

I played Everquest from 1999 to 2003 and my life pretty much revolved around the game. Foolishly scammed and my account banned. I learned my lesson. However the legend still lives on. EQ was epic. But now its epic fail, so is EQ2.


----------



## Evel Kniegro (May 16, 2008)

What a great post Virus thanks for helping us tell the board where to find furries in EQ2.


----------



## Acisej (May 19, 2008)

Ohgawd...I had to quit because I moved and couldn't afford it D:
I miss it <333


----------



## Nasonxian (Nov 8, 2011)

Anyone happen to play on the Permafrost server? I've recently started playing and looking for friendly,fun people to play with <:3 My main character is a Level 20 Ratonga Monk :3


----------



## Fay V (Nov 8, 2011)

necro


----------

